# Cape May Point - July 31st



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Went back today to work off last night's hangover 

Bloodworm Fishbites on a T&B rig yielded unlimited small sea robins and a few sandsharks, No baitfish around and no flatties 

May have to try under the 109 bridge tonight. Gonna hit Emerson Ave in North Cape May / Town Bank tomorrow.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Fished Poverty on Sunday ... fishbite bloods and squid strips ... a couple doggies over a 3 hour stretch. Played some good nerf football to pass the time between bites 

Water was flat ... saw another guy bailing skates, which we managed to avoid


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Clams for Poverty my boy.........Clams.


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Fished Poverty on Sunday ... fishbite bloods and squid strips ... a couple doggies over a 3 hour stretch. Played some good nerf football to pass the time between bites
> 
> Water was flat ... saw another guy bailing skates, which we managed to avoid


Hey fishhead, so the finance and I are planning on swinging by NJ for a day/night to fish, on our way back from NY, can you suggest a good place to soak some bait?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sushiplease said:


> Hey fishhead, so the finance and I are planning on swinging by NJ for a day/night to fish, on our way back from NY, can you suggest a good place to soak some bait?


If you're passin by my neck of the woods, Cape May Point has produced fish, The Half Bridge at Grassy sound has produced flounder but most are throw backs. Turtle Creek at Chest Nut Ave in North Wildwood is good as well.


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> If you're passin by my neck of the woods, Cape May Point has produced fish, The Half Bridge at Grassy sound has produced flounder but most are throw backs. Turtle Creek at Chest Nut Ave in North Wildwood is good as well.


Thanks alot RDogg... We should be passing by on the 11th of Septemeber. Does Cape May produce good size flounder during september? That's on the most wanted list in my Fiancee's book =). Any special areas along Cape May?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sushiplease said:


> Thanks alot RDogg... We should be passing by on the 11th of Septemeber. Does Cape May produce good size flounder during september? That's on the most wanted list in my Fiancee's book =). Any special areas along Cape May?


The season will be closed then, BUT.....there will be blues and resident scholie striper to be caught.


----------

